# mahal na mahal ka namin ni Jenny.



## MickyS

This one has me stumped.  If you would be so kind, would you translate for me...  Thanks in advance.

Mahal na mahal ka namin ni Jenny.


----------



## DotterKat

It means:

_Jenny and I love you very much._


----------



## MickyS

I had the love very much, but was stumped by the subject.  I thank you very much for the assistance.


----------

